# Mare Fuori, serie tv



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2020)

Qualcuno la sta guardando? Va in onda su Rai 2, dallo scorso mercoledì, e stasera andrà in onda la seconda puntata.

Parla di due ragazzi, uno milanese e l'altro napoletano finiti in un carcere minorile napoletano. A me ha colpito molto la bravura del cast di attori, che rende il tutto molto "reale" e credibile.

Per chi ha perso le puntate, le può recuperare, ovviamente su Raiplay. Io ve la straconsiglio  .


----------



## malos (30 Settembre 2020)

Non lo vedrò perchè non sopporto più le serie italiche su criminalità, carceri, mafia e via andare. Ebbasta.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Non lo vedrò perchè non sopporto più le serie italiche su criminalità, carceri, mafia e via andare. Ebbasta.


Parla di riscatto da quelle cose, non è un inno alla criminalità.


----------



## malos (30 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parla di riscatto da quelle cose, non è un inno alla criminalità.



Si certo ma è l'ambiente che non reggo. Problema mio eh.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Ottobre 2020)

Stasera si sono superati. Che serie, che serie!


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Ennesima grande puntata e che finale. Mercoledì prossimo ultima puntata di questo capolavoro!


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2020)

Che finale! Serie tv italiana dell'anno a mani bassissime.


----------

